# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Fondi "Rruga e Bashkimit", projekti i autostradës Rrëshen-Kalimash

## Anton

" Rruga e Bashkimit" ku te mblidheshin mjetet financiare per rrugen.
Dhe kjo eshte nje thelb dicka shume e thjeshte.
Duhet gjet vetem nje burre shqiptar i ndershem dhe me autoritet Krijohet nje fondacion me qender ne Tirane.
Pataj duhen gjete ne secilin shtet ku ka shqiptare nje burre ( apo grua kuptohet) prape i ndershem , pra duhen rreth 100 shqipatre te ndershem nje llogari bankare e paret mblidhen.

Dhe lidhjet me qeverine shqiptare ne rast se ata 100 burra jane te ndershem mund ti organizojne mire.
Po te duash te punosh me ndershemri punohet.
Me dyshimin me te vogel qe qeveria shqiptare vjedh, duhet te bllokohen menjehere fondet e diaspores.

Per per te realizuar kete duhen 100 shqiptare te ndershem?

Kush i njef?


KAQ

----------


## Anton

4. Fondi "Rruga e Bashkimit" duhet hapur urgjentisht dhe për këtë po ju propozoj të hapet xhiro-llogaria sipas një numuri në Bankat Gjermane (të kontrolluara nga Anton Ashta dhe pastaj ky fond të transferohet ndershmërisht pranë qeverisë dhe kryeministrit Majko që asht ideator dhe i përkushtuar për të çuar autostradën Durrës -Prishtinë deri në fund!)
5. Mos harroni se personaliteti më i Lartë i Shqipërisë Gjeneral Alfred Moisiu - asht një nga personat ma aktivë për këtë të bekuar BASHKIM KOMBËTAR! Ja pra që u gjet dhe ai personaliteti që shumëkush e dëshiron! Unë personalisht garantoj në atdhetarinë e tij, në aftësitë e tija dhe shpreh besim se edhe Ismail Kadarè dhe kushdoqoftë i BINDEN një Burri të Shquar si Gjeneral Alfred Moisiu - që është GJETJA E ARTË PËR PRESIDENT!
Kaq për sot
Agim Doçi

----------


## Anton

Pelasgian
Anetar i ri




Regjistruar: 16-06-2002
Vendndodhja: Londer
Poste: 22
 Rruga e Bashkimit 
I nduar poet,


Pika e 4 e propozimit tend "Rruga e Bashkimit" nese lexohet nga 100 persona mund te kuptohet ne 100 menyra. 

A mund te koncentrohesh vetem ne kete pike dhe te na japesh ndonje ide se si mund te realizohet ne menyre te suksesshme.

Edhe Antoni mund te jap verzionin e tij.

Nese keni deshire edhe une do ta jap verzionin tim.

Apo edhe lexuesit mund te japin verzionin e tyre.


Me nderime,

----------


## Anton

I dashur Pelasgian!
Pika 4 zgjidhet kështu:
Hapet conto giro në një Bankë Gjermane, me person të autorizuar Anton Ashta! Mbasi mblidhet një shumë prej disa Eurosh (afërsisht 100 mijë), dërgohet informacioni në qeveri dhe pse jo Kryetarit të Pushtetit Lokal të asaj pjese rruge që ka më ngutshmëri për t'u hapur! Me të marrë përgjigje të informacionit të dërguar, shkon një delegacion i FORUMIT i kryesuar nga 3 vetë Antoni, Leka dhe Dita ose tre të tjerë në takim tek Majko - kryeministër ose Alfred Moisiu - presidenti! Mënyra e komunkimit me ata ua jap unë me mesazh, qoftë numrin e telefonit personal, qfotë atë të kabinetit. Pastaj informohet i gjithë opinioni se kush janë DONATORËT (lista e plotë) e këtij fondi!
Me respekt
Agimi


__________________
Agim Doçi - Poeti

----------


## Anton

Gabro Gabi
Anetar i ri




Regjistruar: 06-06-2002
Vendndodhja: zagreb
Poste: 18
 Me duke se po humbim koh kot ju lutem, nuk ka rendesi se si quhet fondi me rendesi te nisemi me hapa konkret, Z. ANTON dhe ju tjeret.
1. te hapet gjirollogarija 
2. te caktohen si komision tre ose pes veta
3. te shprendahet numri i gjirollogarise
4. te njoftohet shuma e dhene dhe nga kush eshte dhene
5. te caktohet data se kur do te dergohen parat pa marr parasyesh se sa jan mbledhur dhe tek kush do te dorzohen 
6. perseri te jen dy ose tre persona te cilet do te shkojne dhe te jene nga qytetet e ndryshme te trojeve shqipetare 
7 natyrish per qdo gja konkrete te kontaktojm ndermjet veti. PRES PERGJIGJE TE SHPEJT DHE TE KJART. DONI APO NUK DONI NESE PO ATEHER STARTOJM. JU FALIMINDERIZ


__________________
nje popull nje qendrim

----------


## Anton

Pelasgian
Anetar i ri




Regjistruar: 16-06-2002
Vendndodhja: Londer
Poste: 24
 Rruga e Bashkimit 
I nderuar Agim Doqi,

Ne shkrimin tim te mehershem tu drejtova si i nderuar poet. Mirepo me poshte duke lexuar letersine Shqipetare pash qe edhe Illiriani ishte poet i shquar, besoj qe nuk me ka keqekuptuar.


Ti kthehem temes fondi "Rruga e Bashkimit"

Ne te gjithe qe kemi dale jashte ne perendim kemi pas rast te kuptojme me mire nocionet kapitalizem, komercializem, pluralizem etj. Dhe te gjitha keto qe i kemi mesuar duhet ti praktikojme ne menyre qe te kemi suksese. Te mos harrojme se si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe ne vendet tjera vendasit tone nuk i kuptojne keto gjera dhe presin qe te mirat te pikin nga qielli. Ketu qendron esenca e bashkpunimit tone.

Realizimi i suksesshem i pikes se 4, pra magjistralja Durres-Prishtine ne de facto do te thote arritja e qellimit tone per bashkim kombetar. Sepse kjo magjistrale do te jete shtylla, muri kryesore i bashkimit kombetar per te cilin ne te gjithe do te mbahemi.


Por pyetja ime eshte si mund ta arrijme kete pike te katert. Varianti yte eshte permese sinqeritetit te Shqipetareve. 

A ka ndonje anetare tjeter apo vete ti Agim qe mund te vije me nje variant qe tingellon e besueshme. 

Tash ne gjendemi ne kohen kur deshira na flakeron zemren, por per shkake te nje mossuksesi te mundshem mund te na coptoj zemren ne nje mije cope e te deshprohemi per nje kohe shume te gjate.


Me nderime,

----------


## Anton

Nje nga hapat konkret eshte:

Kush njef njerez te ndershem te cileve i beson?


Cilen nga ata jane te gatshem te punojne?

Llogarine une e hap dhe tani online.

Nuk eshte problemi tek llogaria.

E mira do te ishte te mos isha vetem.

Jo se nuk e perballoj punen , por sic e dime te gjithe kur vjen puna tek parat domosdoshmerisht vjen dhe zilija, manija jone e komploteve e thashethemeve.

Ne rast se me besoni e marr persimer me qef.

Kush me njef, jam i sigurte qe ka besim tek une se nuk kam tradhtu kend deri me sot.

Ju pershendes,

Anton Ashta

Ps kushdo te ka pyetje personale mund te me shkruaje 

anton1as@yahoo.de

----------


## Anton

"Variantet per ndertimin e rruges 

Varianti i pare parashikon shtrirjen nga Durresi-Fushe-Kruje-Milot-Reshen-Kalimash-Kukes-Morine. Gjatesia e rruges sipas ketij varianti do te jete 180 km dhe udhetimi nga Kukesi ne Durres do te zgjase gati 2 ore. Ndersa kostoja qe kerkon ndertimi rruges sipas ketij varianti te hartuar paraprakisht nga specialiste eshte 247 milione dollare. Por sipas diskutanteve te specialisteve ky variant, edhe pse eshte me i kushtueshmi eshte me i pranueshem pasi shkurtimet ne gjatesine e rruges dhe lugina ku do te shtrihet qe do te behen zbusin edhe afatin e perfundimit te ketij projekti. 

Varianti i dyte eshte me gjatesi 254 km me shtrirje Durres-Fushe-Kruje-Milot-Mjede-Puke-Kukes dhe shpenzimet shkojne ne 202 milione dollare. Ne variantin e trete gjatesia e rruges 233 km dhe shpenzimet shkojne ne 224 milione dollare."


Dhe une jam per Variantin e pare , kjo rruge kaq strategjike behet vetem nje here ne histori 45 milione dollare me shume duhet ti perballojme.

----------


## Anton

Kryekordinatori Erhard Busek deklaroi se :

 "Rregullisht qeveritë shqiptare kanë paraqitur projektin për financimin e Rrugës Durrës-Prishtinë, pa e shoqëruar asnjëherë me projektin e fizibilitetit, çka ka sjellë refuzimin permanent të kërkesës. "


Nuk di ca te them,
kjo i kalon aftesite e mija perfytyruese;
Mjerim.

Te jete per mua ata zyrtare te paafte duhet ti varim prej kembesh, ne humbim miliona dollar te falura nga bota.

----------


## fitims

Vllezer,

Une edhe nje here po e perseris se jam i gatshem qe te ndihmoje me nje shume simbolike prej 100-200 Euro ne muaj, per sa te kete nevoje. 

Ju kisha lute qe secili te paraqitet me emer e mbiemer edhe ta caktoj shumen se sa mund te ndihmonte ne kete drejtim. 

Le te regjistrohet fondacioni, ne Gjermani apo ne ndonje shtet tjeter menjehere, dhe te publikohet xhiro-llogaria.

Une kisha propozuar  te krijohet nje WEB faqe per kete fondacion dhe kjo faqe te kete mundesi te pranimit te mjeteve materiale edhe on-line (i stilit penPal apo diq tjeter).

Ju pershendes 


Fitim Skenderi

----------


## Anton

Ide e mrekullueshme kjo e pagimit online.

----------


## Eni

*Durrës-Prishtinë, donatori i parë* nuk i vjen Majkos por Rexhepit

Përfaqësuesi i zyrës së Malajzisë në Kosovë ka njoftuar kryeministrin e Kosovës se qeveria e vendit të tij ishte e intersuar për të investuar në Rrugën e Kosovës 

Autoritetet shqiptare deklaruan dje se s'kanë asnjë njoftim për sponsorin e papritur, por ekziston frika që fondet të shkojnë për rehabilitimin e rrugës Prishtinë-Prizren 

Njoftimi i parë për gjetjen e një donatori për rrugën Durrës-Prishtinë, e cila kushton afro 300 milionë dollarë nuk ka ardhur nga kabineti i kryeministrit Pandeli majko, i cili edhe ka marrë rolin e partizanit për realizimin e Rrugës së Kosovës, por nga kabineti i Bajram Rexhepi. Sipas njoftimit të agjencisë së lajmeve "Kosovalive", kryeministri i Kosovës deklaroi dje pas takimit me përfaqësuesit e Zyrës së Malajzisë në Kosovë se "Qeveria e Malajzisë është e interesuar të marrë pjesë me investime në ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës‑Prishtinë". Deklarata nuk është shoqëruar me informacione të mëtejshme, as për përqindjen e investimit malajzian në aksin rrugor Durrës-Morinë e as për kushtet në të cilat ishte ofruar ky investim. Mbetet ende enigmë fakti se investimi i ofrohet Qeverisë së kosovës, pasi pjesa që duhet ndërtuar shtrihet në anën shqiptare të kufirit. Kryeministri i Kosovës Bajram Rexhepi, gjatë vizitës së tij në Tiranë, para disa javësh, nuk pranoi të miratonte një taksë për shtetasit kosovarë, e cila të shkonte në fonde për rrugën, sipas një propozimi të Pandeli majkos, por konfirmoi gatishmërinë e tij për të ndihmuar në gjetjen e donatorëve të ndryshëm. Nuk është ende e qartë se për se do të mund të ëprdoret investimi i Malajzisë, për rehabilitimin e segementit rrugor Prishtinë-Prizren, apo për ndërtimin e ndonjë segmenti të rrugës Durrës-Morinë. Autoritetet shqiptare të kontaktuar dje me telefon nga gazeta "55" deklaruan se nuk ishin në dijeni për ofertën e Zyrës së Malajzisë në Prishtinë e as për destinacionin e investimit të premtuar. Shqipëria ka pasur një histori të dështuar marrëdhëniesh me Malajzinë, në fushën e investimeve, pasi investimi i qeverisë malajziane për një bllok banesash në hyrje të Tiranës u shkatërrua i tëri në vitin 1997 dhe Shqipëria nuk mori përsipër as dëmshpërblimin e investimit e as përfundimin e projektit me forcat e veta. 

Re.po.

----------


## shkodra13

(ANSA) -  2 LUG - Parlamenti shqiptar ka miratuar tre taksa te reja per financimin e rrues Durres-Morine.Nje takse e perkoheshme 1% mbi importimet,qe parashikohet te sjelle ne arkat e shtetit rreth 14,5 milion euro ne vit,nje takse e perkoheshme mbi konsumin e karburanteve,nga e cila parashikohet te grumbullohen 9,5 milion euro dhe nje takse vjetore e perkoheshme mbi tatimin (tvsh) qe do sillte 1,8 milion euro ne vit.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Se pari tema ka nje demethenje jo te vogel por perfundimi i fillimit te temes eshte pa nje sense.

psh: Antoni shkruan-


> Per per te realizuar kete duhen 100 shqiptare te ndershem? Kush i njef?


Anton ide te ketilla ka pasur jo vetem per rruge por edhe per gjera tjera me themelore e deri te ato qe  permbajne nje pesh shume me te rende.
Ju jetoni ne Gjermani dhe me thuaj se cka keni arritur te krijoni ne ate komunitetitn shqiptare ne Gjermani, posaqerishte ne distriktin tend? Ne Gjermani jetojne me se 300 mije shqiptare. Gjysmen nga ata 100 njerez i gjeni ne Gjermani ku fondi "Rruga e Bashkimit" do te kishte bazen, siq e kane formuar bazen te gjitha fondet e tjera shqiptare pa i vequar.

Gjithecka rreth keti Fondi madheshtore do te arrihet atje ku jeni te bashkuar, dhe ku nuk keni qellime personale apo krahinore. Nuk eshte e nevojshme vetem nje xhirollogari, ajo eshte ceshtja e fundit rreth organizimit te fondit por ceshtja primare eshte themelimi i nje celule njerezishte mbrenda nje territori qe do te formojne deget tjera apo nepermes degeve te ndonje shoqate apo partije te mbledhin parat ne ate pjese te botes nga shqiptaret.

Anton te jesh i sigurte besimi ka humbur ne mesin e shqiptareve. Shqiptaret me keto fonde jane ngopur, ashtu edhe me mashtrime.
Askush nder shqiptaret te cilet punojne shume ne boten perendimore nuk do te jepte para qe tjeteri te pasurohet me ndiresen e tij.

Une te keshilloj qe neqofse e keni kete pune seriozishte se pari ne rrethin tend atje ku jetoni te merrni informacione mbi numerin e shqiptareve dhe gjithashtu te merrni adresat dhe numerin e telefonit. T'ju dergoni leter informuese ne lidhje me fondin apo se pari te beni nje mbledhje dhe te beni nje kryesi te perkohshme qe njerezit te gjejne nje besim, te mbeshteten dikund. Pastaj ju si nje kryesi prej 12 antarve te merrni informacione per distriktin tjeter afer jush dhe te krijoni dege dhe perseri te zgjidhni nje kryesi te perbashket te perkoshme dhe te hapni nje llogari, ku do te fillonte mbledhja e pareve dhe ju te jeni si shembull per te gjithe te tjeret. Pastaj te merrni informata dhe te  kontaktoni me shoqatat tjera shqiptare ne Gjermani ku ato shoqata te jeni inciatore apo thjeshte te bartin mesazhin e bashkimit ne mesini e bashkeatdhetareve qe ata te derdhin pare ne Fondin "Rruga e Bashkimit" apo..., qe ne nje te ardhme te shkurter ky fond te ndryshoj emrin ne "Bashkimi Kombetare" apo..., qe shqiptaret kudo qe jane te japin para per ndertimin e rrugeve, shkollave, bursave per student, rritjen e teknologjise etj dhe te formohet ne ate shkalle qe te krijoj edhe bizneset e veta qe fitimin te dergojne per ndertimin e shtetit te bashkuar Shqiptare, dhe perparime te tjera.
Sot, jashte trojeve shqiptare i kemi mbi 1 milion shqiptare te cilet jetojne dhe punojne. Neqofse gjysma nga ata punojne apo 300 mije shqiptare punojne vetem ne muaj te kene te detyrushem te paguajne 10 $ do te kemi 3 milion $ ne muaj. Jam me se i sigurte se askush nga ata qe punon ne boten perendimore nuk do te kishte kundershtuar apo nuk do te kishte paguar nje 10 $ ne muaj per atdheun sepse shqiptaret kur gjenden large atdheut ja njohin me mire vleren atdheut, vendlindjes.
Nje gje e till nuk eshte problem te organizohet por vetem qellimet duhen te jene ne sherbim te kombit dhe atdheut.

Anton siq po e vrejt keto fjalet e tua jane vetem per te shitur patriotizem me forum ne mesin e antareve te rrinje. Une dhe ju kemi kohe qe flasim. 
Por para se te theme suksese ne krijimin e fondit "Rruga e Bashkimit" do te doja te theme se bashkimi se pari arrihet ketu ne Internet, e ju secili te hapni forumet e juaj per kariera te juaja dhe per ceshtje personale. Anton *Shqiptrit i Shqiptarit(albasoul.com-forumishqiptar.com) duhet te jete vendi qe te na bashkoj, e jo eDjathta apo eMajta, jo kisha e jo xhamia, Shqiptarin e simbolizon Shqiptri i tij*

Faik Konica ka thene: * Me pare e mbush nje thes me pleshta se sa i bashkon dy shqiptare*

Suksese Anton Ashta.

----------


## Anton

(Akoma nuk e kuptuat se nuk kam asnje interes personal?

Eshte sa qesharake aq dhe demshme perpjekja per te basdarduar temat e hapura.


Kush ka mendime permbi temen le te shkruaj, kush deshiron qe ti beje analize personit tim, o te me shkruaj privatisht o te hape teme tjeter.)


Pra ketu eshte tema:

Fondi "Rruga e Bashkimit"

Duhet te behet nje fond i tille?

Si duhet te organizohet ai?

----------


## Anton

"http://www.balkanweb.com/gazeta/gazeta.htm"


Faqja 6 - EKONOMI Korrik 5, 2002 

Deputetët shtynë miratimin e strukturës drejtuese për ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës-Morinë 
Pezull Fondi për rrugën : Qeveria nuk ka emëruar anëtarët e Bordit 
r.gj.

Kuvendi ka shtyrë dje projektin e qeverisë për ngritjen e një Bordi të menaxhimit të taksës së rrugës Durrës-Morinë. Deputet e kanë hedhur poshtë projektin e qeverisë me arsyen e thjeshtë se ky bord akoma nuk ka marrë formën e tij. 

Dje deputetët kërkuan nga qeveria që më parë ky bord të formulohej dhe më pas të vinte në Kuvend për miratim. Kjo ka qenë arsyeja kryesore që projekti i është kthyer edhe një herë qeverisë për t'u riparë. Ky është projekt-vendimi i dytë që deputet i kthejnë qeverisë së Majkos. Vetëm disa ditë më parë, heqja e taksës për turistët e huaj u rikthye për tu riparë në qeveri. BAshkëpunimi pozitë opozitë, duket se ka hequr nga rendi i parlamentit ngritjen e kartonit jeshil për çdo vendim që vinte nga qeveria.

Bordi

Qeveria pas hartimit të projek-ligjit për vendosjen e 3 taksave për ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës-Kukës, theksoi se këto para do të shërbenin vetëm për të ndërtuar këtë rrugë. Në projekt parashikohej që për menaxhimin, kontrollimin e këtyre të ardhurave të ngrihej një grup i posatshëm në formën e bordit manaxhues. Pikërisht ky grup do të ishte përgjegjës dhe do të raportonte për sasinë e parave dhe shpenzimin e tyre. Qeveria duket se e ka lënë deri këtu këtë ide të saj, pasi dje në kuvend nuk kishte asnjë projekt për ngritjen e këtij grupi.

Taksa

Taksa e re do të financojë 50 për qind të kostos për ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës-Morinë. Nga ana tjetër, pritet që në vititn 2004 Banka Botërore të financojë rreth 20 milionë dollarë. Sipas vendimit, do të aplikohen tri lloje taksash. RRitja me 1 përqind e taksës së imprtit për të gjitha llojet e mallrave të importueshëm, 3 lek mbi çmimin e karburanteve dhe taksë prej 30 mijë lekësh për biznesin e mesëm dhe të madh. Sipas përllogaritjeve paraprake, kostoja e ndërtimit si rrugë e klasit të parë është 247,8 milionë dollarë. Gjysmën e kësaj shume do ta japin biznesmenët, nëpërmjet taksave. Nga aplikimi i këtyre taksave suplementare, të ardhurat e vjela llogariten të jenë rreth 3,5 miliardë lekë në vit. Si rrjedhim, këto taksa mbi rrugën mund të perkthehen si investime në infrastrukturë, e cila nënkupton rritje të transportit, ndërtimit, shërbimeve, tregtisë etj.
Rruga

Deri tani akoma nuk ka përfunduar plotësisht studimi i fizibilitetit për asnjë nga variantet. Sipas specialistëve dhe shumicës së pjesmarrësve në këtë konferencë, është cilësuar si varianti më i mirë ai Milot-Rubik-Ndërfushas (Rrëshen) - Reps-Thirre-Kalimash-Morinë. Ky variant, sipas studimit, shkurton në mënyrë të ndjeshme distancat e transportit, krijon kushtet për një lëvizje me shpejtësi 80-100 km/orë, duke realizuar lidhjen e Morinës me Durrësin për rreth 2 orë, në kushte krejt normale. Sipas këtij varianti, e gjithë distanca Durrës-Kukës-Morinë është rreth 180 km.



Une mendoj se perpara se te ndertojme fondin duhet qe te bejme presion mbi qeverine shqiptare qe te beje "detyrat e shtepise" e te mos prrallisi kot.

----------


## Anton

Gjithsesi ju bej thirrje qe te njoftoni ke te mundni per kete ide,

ne Kosove, ne RSH, ne Diaspore.

Ceshtja themelore nuk eshte mbledhja e parave sesa rritja e ndjeshmerise se popullit per kete projekt strategjik.

Interesant do te ishte qe te gjitha shoqatat shqiptare kudo ku jane te vendosnin ne qellimet e tyre per 5 vitet e ardhshme kete pike:

Cfare do bejme ne per "Rrugen e Bashkimit"?

Dhe secila sipas mundesive dhe ideve te ndermarre dicka ne kete drejtim.

Duhet te krijohet mendoj nje si ta quaj institucion i pavarur nga qeverite dhe nga fondi qe te kontrolloje dhe veprimtarine e qeverise dhe te fondit.

Per kete duhen ekonomista, ingjiniere ndertimi, arkitekte te specializuar ne ndertim rrugesh e urash.

Njef kush?

Ne fakt ata duhet te ishin organizuar vete e te mos presin ti therresi kush.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Pyes edhe në këtë Forum,

A do ta kemi përkrahjen e Fatos Nanos, si kryeministër, përkrahjen për ndërtimin e rrugës?
Ndoshta ne ende nuk patëm arritur deri te kontakti me Majkon, për të kontribuar me fondin tonë në fondin kryesor për ndërtimin e superstradës, por ai kudo që shkonte parashtronte në plan të parë rëndësine e rrugës dhe kërkonte ndihma financiare - donatorë.

Çka mendoni ju?

----------


## Anton

Durres-Kukes, punimet fillojne ne 2003

Durres-Kukes, punimet fillojne ne 2003



Faruk Kaba, kryetar i konsorciumit te kompanive konsulente shqiptare per hartimin e projektit te zbatimit te segmentit Milot -Rreshen, pjese e rruges se re Durres Kukes, tha se projektet dhe fondet per fillimin e punes do te jene gati ne tre mujorin e pare te vitit 2003. Kur lindi idea per rrugen e re dhe si u bind Banka Boterore dhe qeveria per variantin me te shkurter 



Autostrada e re Durres-Kukes, do te filloje pjeserisht nga ndertimi ne tremujorin e pare te vitit 2003. Faruk Kaba, kryetar i konsorciumit te kompanive konsulente shqiptare per hartimin e projektit te zbatimit te segmentit Milot -Rreshen, pjese e rruges se re Durres Kukes, tha se projektet dhe fondet per fillimin e punes se shpejti do te jene gati. Ai mendon se taksa e re, per ndertimin e rruges nuk do te kete rol dominues, porse tregon vendosmerine e qeverise per realizimin e projektit. Shume shpejt kjo takse nuk do te vilet me, pasi sipas Kabes, donatoret dhe bankat e huaja jane te gatshme te financojne kur verejne vendosmeri per realizimin e nje projekti.



Kaba, antar i Akademise se Shkencave te Nee Yorkut dhe ingjinier i vjeter i infrastruktures rrugore shpjegon se si arriti te binde Banken Boterore dhe qeverine shqiptare per variantin me te shkurter. Ja dhe pse, sipas tij, rruga e re nuk duhet te kaloje neper dy variantet egzistuese. 



Zoti Kaba, kur daton idea per ndertimin e rruges se re Durres-Kukes, dhe perfshirja e kompanise tuaj ne kete nisme?



Me vone pas luftes se Kosoves firma jone e ndertimit INFRATRANSPROJEKT duke qene e ndergjegjeshme se do te lindnin nevojat e projektimit te rruges Durres -Morine, filloi te mendoje dhe te grumbulloje te dhenat perkatese. Per me teper qe ne ingjiniret e ndertimit qe kemi punuar ne te vetmin institut qe shteti ka patur per rruget, i njihnim linjat u rrugeve lidhese me Kukesin, te trajtuara nga ne. Njera prej ideve ka qene nevoja qe lindi per lidhjen me rruget per ndertimin e hidrocentralit te Skavices. Ne institutin numer 2 ka qene ngritur nje grup pune per trajtimin e problemeve te tyre dhe qe atehere ka qene ideja per nje lidhje shkurt me Kukesin, sipas, varianteve qe u prezantuan me vone. 



Por, problemi i Kosoves dhe shkeputja e saj nga Serbia ne nje fare menyre clirimit te saj nxori ne pah nevoja krejt te tjera per lidhjen me Shqiperine, qe nuk behet me fjale me per ate rruge qe natyrisht mund ta kete emrin Durres-Kukes. Duhet theksuar se variantet egzistuese, nga Shpali dhe Vau i Dejes, jane rruge te trajtuara me konceptet e viteve 20 dhe 30 per levizjen e vetem te disa mjeteve me mundesi levizje jashtezakonisht te kufizuara. P.sh varianti nga Puka kalon ne 5 qafa dhe zbret ne 5 lugina, pra koncepte krejt te tjera nga ato modernet qe egzistojne sot, pra ajo rruge ne nje fare menyre edhe moralisht eshte e amortizuar. Nga ana tjeter varianti nga Shpali eshte ndertuar pas luftes se dyte boterore. Ne keto rrethana ne studiuam ndertimin e nje varianti me te shkurter qe te lidhte Tiranen me Kukesin dhe Kosoven. Ne nxitjen e ketij projekti ka ndikuar ne menyre te drejteperdrejte, ish-kryeministri Aleksander Meksi. Kontribut per ndertimin e kesaj rruge ka dhene edhe Dhoma e Tregtise se Durresit, e cila i eshte drejtuar kompanise tone, duke e ndihmuar materialisht per fillimin e studimit te fizibilitetit. Nderkohe ne fillimin e vitit 2000, kur ne kishim bere nje pune parapregatitore qeveria shqiptare lancoi ne bashkepunim me Banken Boterore insiativen per studimin e fizibilitetit te kesaj rruge. Keshtu puna jone u ngadalesua, se studimi i fizibilitetit po fillonte nga dikush tjeter, por per fat te keq kjo inisiative deshtoi. Tenderi sot e kesaj dite ende nuk eshte zhvilluar. Ne fazen e pare te atij tenderi, merita jone qendron se ne termat e references futem idene e variantit te ri, dhe njekohesisht me te shkurter, gje qe nuk ishte perfshire ne termat e references qe ishin prezantuar per konsulentet e huaj. Per ta do te ishte shume e veshtire ta deshifronin dhe ta gjenin kete variant. Nese do te ishte lene ne rrjedhje te lire me siguri qe konsulentet e huaj do te kishin vleresuar per t'u financuar nje nga dy variantet e mundshme, por nuk do te kishim nje rruge te mire. Per faktin se keto variante kane maja mbi 1 mije metra qe veshtiresohen ne dimer, duke u bere gati ta pakalueshme, zbresin ne kuota 300 meter dhe ngjiten prape ne qafat e malit. Sic e thashe dy variantet e sotshme jane me koncepte te vjeterura dhe nuk i pergjigjen kerkesave te tranzitit sot. Keto perpjekje perbejne fazen e pare te idese, ndersa ne fund te vitit 2001, Shoqata e Ndertuesve na thirri nese kishim nje informacioin ne lidhje me kete korridor te i rrugor. Kuptohet qe ne e dhame menjehere kete informacion dhe shoqata e ndertuesve e coi kete informacion te kryeministri Majko. 



Cili do te jete rezultati ne kontraten qe Shoqata e Ndertuesve ka nenshkruar me Drejtorine e Pergjithshme te Rrugeve? 



Koncorciumi i kompanive konsulente para 10 ditesh ka nenshkruar kontraten me Drejtorine e Pergjithshme te Rrugeve dhe Shoqaten e Ndertuesve. DPR eshte perfaqesuese e shtetit shqiptar, ndersa shoqata e ndertuesit eshte pjeserisht financuese e projektimit dhe ndertimit te kesaj rruge. Ne brenda ketyre diteve do te firmosim kontraten me keto dy kliente per fillimin e punes, por praktikisht puna ka filluar. Angazhimi jone eshte realizimi dhe materializimi i ketij projekti, ndersa angazhimi i DPR eshte vetem hartimi i kontrates, hartimi i termave te references dhe ndjekia e ketij procesi, ku ne kuptohet, kemi detyrimet e raportimit. Ne fillim te shtatorit sipas kontrates do te dorezohet projekt idea dhe ne tetor do te dorezohet pjesa kryesore e projektit te zbatimit ne menyre qe te pergatiten dokumentat per fillimin e punimeve dhe ne fund te dhjetorit do te jete i perfunduar projekti i zbatimit i krejt segmentit Milot-Rreshen. 



Cilat jane te dhenat teknike te segmentit Milot- Rreshen te aksit te ri Durres-Kukes?







Gjatesia eshte 28 km dhe eshte rruge qe shtrihet ne gryken e lumit Mat dhe Fan. Paraprakisht ne kishim nje ide qe te kalonte vetem ne njerin krah dhe afersisht ne rrugen egzistuese, por nga vezhgimet e bera kohet e fundit per te permiresuar ne menyre rrenjesore karakteristikat e rruges dalin edhe disa vepra arti te paparashikuara, 4 ura te medhaja. Ndersa, ne zonen e Milotit do te behet nje kryqezim qe ne gjuhen e teknikes quhet trumpete dhe do te behet nje mbikalim atje ku sot kryqezohet hekurudha me rrugen automobilistike. Pergjithesisht nuk do te jete e veshtire ne shtresim dhe ndertim, por gjithsesi ka volumet e veta qe kerkojne impenjim. 



Sa do te jete kostoja e ketij segmenti?



Eshte pak e veshtire te thuhet qe tani, por rreth 1, 2 milione dollare per kilometer, d.m.th. vlera e plote do te jete rreth 35 milione usd. Ne fakt parashikimi ka qene pak me i vogel, por ndryshimi i idese afer Rreshenit permbysi disa parametra.



Cfare vendi mendoni se do te zere ndertimi i kesaj rruge ne prioritet e qeverise se re? 



Ne programin e qverise, Nano deklaroi, se do te mbetet prioritet rruga Durres-Kukes-Morine. Per fatin e mire ministri i Transporteve eshte specialist i infrastruktures, nga ata qe njohin rrenjesisht sektorin ne fjale dhe do te kete me shume akses ne realizimin e projektit dhe ne shkembimin e medimeve per realizimin e tij. 



Banka Boterore po zhvillon tenderin per perzgjedhjen e kompanise qe do te hartoje te gjithe projektin e fizibiliteit. A eshte kompania juaj ne gare? 



Banka Boterore me te dhenat qe kemi nga Ministria e Transportit ka pergatitur short listen e firmave qe do te marrin pjese ne tender dhe pe fat te mire dhe firma jone INFRATRANSPROJEKT bashke me nje firme suedeze eshte ne gare me 5 firma te tjera. Me kete ecuri besoj se fizibiliteti do te jete gati per 6 muaj. Nga pervoja dhe eksperienca qe vjen nga matjet teknike dhe vleresimet paraprake qe kemi bere, varianti nga lugina e fanit vleresohet shume me i favorshem se dy akset egzistuese. Si nga parametrat e ndertimit dhe ato te shfrytezimit. Ky variant ka vetem nje tunel 5 km qe me te vertete eshte shume i veshtire dhe segmenet e tjera jane lehtesisht te ndertueshme dhe nuk perbejne ndonje pengese.



Vija neper te cilen pritet te kaloje rruga e re si paraqitet aktualisht?



Pjesa nga Durresi ne Vore eshte e perfunduar. Vore -Fush-Kruje eshte ne projektet e Bankes Boterore dhe qeverise shqiptare qe duhet te lancohet shume shpejt, ndersa rruga Fushe-Kruje Milot eshte nje rruge e re e perfunduar. Pastaj nga Miloti eshte komplet nje drejtim i vecante qe do t'i behet rruges deri ne rehabilitim dhe ndertimin nga e para. Sepse ka pjese qe ekzistojne dhe ne ato pjese idea eshte te behet nje rikonstruksion radikal. Ne perqindje determinuese do te konsiderojme si nje rruge tereisht te re. Nese fizibiliteti do te percaktoje ndertimin e nje autostrade, qe permbys dhe idene tone, pasi kemi menduar ndertimin e nje autostrade me dy kalime, duke patur parasysh se nuk kalojne me shume se 12 mije automjete ne dite. Gjithsesi ne i kemi marre te gjitha masat dhe do te bejme nje vleresim teknik me projektin qe po pregatisim, Milot-Rreshen, qe te behet vleresimi ne rast te ndertimit te nje rruge edhe me kater kalime. 



Nese kompania juaj shpallet fituese cili variant do te merret ne konsiderate, duke patur parasysh se Banka Boterore eshte shprehur per ndertimin e variantit me me pak kosto?



Banka Boterore ka politiken e saj, ndersa qeveria shqiptare ka politiken te veten. Nese perputhen akoma me mire. Nese nuk perputhen ne do te perzgjedhim politiken tone. Shteti shqiptar eshte ne gjendje dhe une e them me kompetence kete, qe mund te gjenden donatore dhe kreditore per ndertimin e kesaj rruge. Per mendimin tim ketu duhen te perqendrohen te gjitha forcat dhe aftesite e qeverise tone . Eshte nje ide qe une e kam paraqitur ne ministri, qe te jepet me koncesion nje pjese e ruges bashke me tunelin sepse eshte vepra me e madhe dhe me e kushtueshmja me rreth 90 milione dollare dhe me pas reduktohet ne myre drastike kostoja e pjeses tjeter te rruges. Me sa di une ka kompani dhe banka qe jane gati ta ndertojne ate me koncension, sepse ne kete menyre mund te vjelin te ardhurat e te gjithe rruges. Por, me mbarimin e studimit te fizibilitetit ne kemi ne dore te dhenat perfundimtare per levizjet e mjeteve, te mallrave dhe trafikut ne pergjithesi, keto qe jane me te rendesishmet per konceptimin e rruges. Pavareisht se ne kemi ideuar segmentin e rruges Milot- Rreshen si rruge te kategorise se pare. 



Sa eficente e vleresoni vendosjen e takses se posacme per ndertimin e rruges Durres-Kukes?



Qeveria Shqiptare ka vullnet per te realizuar kete projket per t'iu treguar edhe donatoreve se ne kete rruge do ta ndertojme, ndersa ne aspektin praktik une jam skeptik ne realizimin e saj. Por, shume shpejt jam i bindur se kjo takse nuk do te jete e nevojshme, sepse do te gjenden burime financimi nga donatore qe kur te shikojne se rruga po ndertohet do te jene prezent. Kroacia po nderton nje rruge 300 km nga Zagrepi ne Split me kosto rreth 1 miliard usd dhe ka gjetur donatore. Keshtu financues ne bote ka , por puna eshte se duhen aftesi per ti thithur ato. 



A mund te thoni afate per fillimin e punimeve?



Qeveria dhe Shoqata e Ndertuesve, nxitese e ketij projekti, mendojne se zbatimi i projektit do te filloje ne tre mujorin e pare te vitit 2003, me segmentin Milot -Rreshen. Dhe duke qene se kjo nuk eshte si rruget e tjera qe behet nje pjese dhe hyn ne funksionim, sepse nga Rresheni deri ne Kukes eshte pjese po nuk mbaroi nuk vihet ne eficense. Keshtu mendoj se po filluan punimet duhet te mbaroje sa me shpejt. 



Bisedoi: Blerina Hoxha 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 08/07/2002 



A do japim ne si diaspore ndihmesen tone financiare per ndertimin e rruges apo vec do flasim "Bashkim" ?

----------


## BvizioN

Në datë 4 shkurt 2007, Kryeministri i Shqipërisë do të inaugurojë ndërtimin e autostradës Rrëshen-Kalimash duke shkelur butonin e detonimit për shpërthimin e parë nga ku do të nisë edhe gërmimi i Tunelit Thirrë-Kalimash 5.65 km. 

Autostrada me 4 korsi kalimi dhe e gjatë 60.85 km po ndërtohet nga Bechtel dhe Enka Joint Venture dhe do të përfundojë në korrik të 2009. Kjo autostradë është projekti më i madh i infrastrukturës rrugore në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe do të jetë pjese integrale e korridorit Durres-Morine. 

Kjo ceremoni kurorëzon fillimin e punimeve civile për realizimin e infrastrukturës nëpërmjet fillimit të aktivitetit në tunelin bi-tub (një tunel per cdo drejtim kalimi) prej 5.65 km, i cili do të jetë një nga më të gjatët e ndërtuar ndonjëherë në Ballkan dhe do të kerkoje germimin e 1 milionë metër kub material shkëmbor. 

Në realizimin e këtij projekti, Bechtel & Enka do të punësojnë një personel prej rreth 2500 vetësh, ku perfshihet një përqindje e konsiderueshme e punonjësve shqipëtare. 

Tunelet do të gërmohen në përputhje me Metodën e Re Austriake ( NATM ), në bazë të së cilës qëndron shfrytëzimi i kapacitetit mbajtës të shkëmbit për të siguruar hapjen e tunelit. Sipas kësaj metode, vetëm një përforcim minimal i strukturës së shkëmbit është i nevojshëm dhe masa e këtij përforcimi do te varet nga kategoria e shkëmbit që do të haset. Kjo është një metodë më e shpejtë dhe më ekonomike për të gërmuar dhe përforcuar tunelin në krahasim me metodat e tjera alternative që bazohen në hipotezat e një kapaciteti mbajtës më të dobët të strukturës shkëmbore. 

Për të arritur objektivin e hapjes së shpejtë të tunelit sipas metodës të sipërpërmëndur, Bechtel\ Enka Joint Venture ka importuar pajisjen speciale Jumbo Driller (Atlas Copco L2C) nga Suedia për të hapur vrimat e detonimit dhe instaluar elementët e përforcimit të strukturës shkëmbore. 

Përvec ndërtimit të tunelit, projekti parashikon ndërtimin e mbi 35 urave e viadukteve. Gjatësia totale e urave do të jetë afërsisht 4500m dhe ura më e madhe është aktualisht e parashikuar të jetë 100m e lartë. Këto ura do të ndërtohen duke përdorur trare beton-armë të paranderur me gjatësi standarte 40 m të cilët do të jenë të parafabrikuar në kantierë të ndërtuar afër autostradës. 

Vec kantierit për prodhimin e trarëve të paranderur, do të ndërtohen gjithashtu fabrika apo impiante në vënde të caktuara, të cilat do të përdoren për të prodhuar beton për strukturat, gurore dhe nyje thyerje inertesh si dhe impiante të prodhimit të tipeve të ndryshme të asfaltobetonit. 

Në mënyre që të mos influencohet në cfarëdo lloj mënyre jeta normale e komunitetit të asaj zone BEJV është duke ndërtuar 3 kampe përgjatë autostradës ku personeli ndërtues do të qëndrojë dhe do të zhvillojë aktivitetin e tij.

http://www.mpptt.gov.al/lajme/shkurt4.php

----------

